# Autocruise Starblazer LHD?



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We want to look at a Autocruise Starblazer but with a LHD.

Do they make one? If so anyone know where I can get one?

From our travels looking for a new m/h, Andrew thinks its easier to choose another wife than another m/h!!!


----------

